# POP-UP KItchen



## caterer718 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how a pop-up kitchen works?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah. Pretty much a temporary restaurant.

What are thinking of doing with one?


----------



## caterer718 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have one for rent


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Its when a crew comes in, sets up shop in a very undisclosed and unusual location(garage, warehouse...) and builds a small temporary restaurant for the night.  Does service, cleans up and leaves.  I do it on occasion for peeps where I live, fun, nerve racking and generally an adventure.


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

It depends and it has many different forms.

Popup kitchen could be when you open your concept in an already existing restaurant under their license to serve food, when they are closed.

Example: Main restaurant open mon-sat. popup on sunday.

I've also seen bars with popup kitchens to do bar food on say the busiest night of the week, Saturday.

A friend is currently running his bagel production out of a brick and mortar Jewish deli, until he has enough to have his own brick and mortar.

I've also seen chefs do private dinners, advertised on say craigslist, in different locations. 

The popup is the idea that you, as the chef, aren't tied down financially to a specific location.


----------



## papa perry (Dec 14, 2005)

I just did a popup kitchen for a local lounge to drive business on a Sunday.  They have a small kitchen and asked me to BBQ in the back.  For every cocktail purchased the customer got a ticket for a plate of food.  It worked out very well.  We increased their normal Sunday business from 20-30 patrons to over 200.

The menu was supposed to be pulled pork sandwiches, ribs, Tri Tip and grilled chicken.  The pork didn't get to pullable by the time everyone arrived.  It was still a big hit, but not to my satisfaction.

We plan on doing this every 3-6 weeks and rotate it with a few other bars owned by the same person.

I enjoyed it.

PP


----------



## stephen nass (Feb 29, 2012)

I would love to run a popup kitchen. I currently work as a cook in a very busy restaurant but my goal someday is to become self employed. I'd so that perhaps somehow by owning a food cart/truck, private dining, or the temporary restaurant concept. Anyone have any good ideas on how to make this a reality?


----------



## caterer718 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a turn key kitchen, get in contact with me, maybe your idea can be a reality. As a pop-up kitchenlimited funds are needed. If the area is good for you.

Vinny


----------



## recengllc (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a dive bar  location in Chatsworth CA (Los Angeles) available to host a POP UP concept. Full bar with full liqur license, permitted by the Health Department, and bartender. Patio seating and entertainment space. PM for more info


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for advertising with Cheftalk!

For this service we ask a 10% commision on th succesful lease of your space!

It's (deleted) forum, not (delted) Craig's list, O.K.?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It appears that this thread was started for advertising purposes. Locked.


----------

